# System 636 PVC glue and primer and safety



## IrCYop (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't usually post anything, but something has been bothering me. So I am in Saskatchewan and the main venting material the company I am apprenticing in uses system 636 PVC pipe. The glue and primer that is used seems pretty potent to me. However, the employer isn't really aware of what safety precautions to take when using this stuff. 

What do you guys recommend? N95 Mask and gloves?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PPE and precautions is listed in Section 8 of the MSDS sheets...

http://wwgtotaline.com/PDFs/MSDS/042_017_043.pdf

Find the MSDS for the cement and primer you are using...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't drink it. 


That's the good stuff, using it in the summer is a perk, haha.


----------



## Fox (Dec 10, 2014)

IrCYop said:


> I don't usually post anything, but something has been bothering me. So I am in Saskatchewan and the main venting material the company I am apprenticing in uses system 636 PVC pipe. The glue and primer that is used seems pretty potent to me. However, the employer isn't really aware of what safety precautions to take when using this stuff.
> 
> What do you guys recommend? N95 Mask and gloves?



Oh ya that stuff will give you a good head buzz!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Just add a paper bag to it, whooooo


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Over exposure of any chemical is not good. MSDS sheet is good also look on the side of the can it will give you hazard info.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

More importantly how to not get that runni sh!t all over everything.


----------



## IrCYop (Sep 2, 2013)

Well I just use cardboard if I'm feeling sloppy


----------



## plumber tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Definitely follow the MSDS; when I use that stuff, I tend to wear a respirator with a built in carbon filter unless it's in a well-ventilated place. As in, with a breeze! Also, use gloves that keep primer off your skin and wear safety glasses. I've heard some horror stories from co-workers about being splashed in the eyes with primer.
I think a N95 mask may not be the best thing for your job, as it won't absorb the VOCs (the nasty part) and will just make you breathe a bit deeper, IMO.
Good on you for thinking of your own safety; not everyone does this. :thumbsup:


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Watch your eyes i know from experience i saw blurry all week haha! Will never make that mistake again!!!


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

IrCYop said:


> I don't usually post anything, but something has been bothering me. So I am in Saskatchewan and the main venting material the company I am apprenticing in uses system 636 PVC pipe. The glue and primer that is used seems pretty potent to me. However, the employer isn't really aware of what safety precautions to take when using this stuff.
> 
> What do you guys recommend? N95 Mask and gloves?


your employers responsibility is to know that info and provide you with the proper PPE, you can refuse to use it if you feel it is unsafe...


----------

